# AI Modifier for Consultations



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks likes this modifier was accepted...

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/apps/ama/license.asp?file=/HCPCSReleaseCodeSets/Downloads/10anweb.zip

*AI=	PRINCIPAL PHYSICIAN OF RECORD, Principal physician of rec	* 

Open the excel spread sheet


----------

